# Hello!



## Deeannesmith (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello to all expats living and working in Egypt! I am looking in to relocating to Egypt early in 2009. I have been all over Egypt so I am nort really bothered where I end up - but prefer the Red Sea and especially Sharm.

I would appreciate any advice, help etc etc that any of you can give me about where is best to go, work, health care etc. Also any info about work permits visas to stay etc.

Thanks very much Dee


----------



## Wicky (Apr 3, 2009)

Well if u have already came to egypt its fine... i can help u on this... getting a work visa in egypt is a painstaking task... it might get like 4 months for the work visa... but in any case the rest of the egypt is quite fine... i would suggest that u should contact an agency or some one one for a more elaborative stuff... but in any case u can call me for some initial help anytime.. my number is 0020166635205.. 

TC and have a very good time.. BYE


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking to move to Hurghada in December 2009, went for a visit a few weeks ago but only decided to definitely go once I was back. Have been flat and job hunting via the internet and phone from England and seem to be getting there with regards to the flat. Looking to be in sekalla area, centre of Hurghada and will be paying around £200 sterling per month which includes security and water but not electricity so any advice on this would be appreciated, just really need to get a decent job sorted so I have an income to go to. Have started learning Arabic and picking it up very easily, also speak English, Urdu, Punjabi, Hindi all at fluent/adavnced level, also speak basic German. I have a MA in Communication Studies and am looking for a job that pays at least £300 but am willing to reconsider should I need to. Sorry for the long post, its quite daunting, especially since I will be a young girl living alone in a foreign country so every post and piece of advice will be much appreciated! A lot of thought has gone into my decision, am aware of security factors etc but please let me know if I am missing something as I cant wait to move and am not nervlous at all which seems quite weird as I have never lived alone!!!!!


----------



## Wicky (Apr 3, 2009)

*Hi Nasiya...*

Out of all the places.. out there why is the reason u want to settle in Hurghada as its a very distant place from cairo.. mostly the foreigners are living in Cairo esp in Maadi... its a very quite and peaceful neighborhood and great people to live with.. its completely safe here and u might get a better job here in maadi as well... so in my opinion to live some where, where there is a big community of expats living and best of all the embassies are also very near to this place call maadi.. and the security is very hard... if u say i can search for an appartment for u over here and then u can search out for a job by the way what kind of job are u looking for as my company is searching for business executives.. right now... may be i can help u with this as well.. get back to me.. if u wanna call... my number is 0020166635205.. wish u all the best and TC ... have a good day.. BYE..



Nasiya said:


> Hi all, I am looking to move to Hurghada in December 2009, went for a visit a few weeks ago but only decided to definitely go once I was back. Have been flat and job hunting via the internet and phone from England and seem to be getting there with regards to the flat. Looking to be in sekalla area, centre of Hurghada and will be paying around £200 sterling per month which includes security and water but not electricity so any advice on this would be appreciated, just really need to get a decent job sorted so I have an income to go to. Have started learning Arabic and picking it up very easily, also speak English, Urdu, Punjabi, Hindi all at fluent/adavnced level, also speak basic German. I have a MA in Communication Studies and am looking for a job that pays at least £300 but am willing to reconsider should I need to. Sorry for the long post, its quite daunting, especially since I will be a young girl living alone in a foreign country so every post and piece of advice will be much appreciated! A lot of thought has gone into my decision, am aware of security factors etc but please let me know if I am missing something as I cant wait to move and am not nervlous at all which seems quite weird as I have never lived alone!!!!!


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hi Wicky*



Wicky said:


> Out of all the places.. out there why is the reason u want to settle in Hurghada as its a very distant place from cairo.. mostly the foreigners are living in Cairo esp in Maadi... its a very quite and peaceful neighborhood and great people to live with.. its completely safe here and u might get a better job here in maadi as well... so in my opinion to live some where, where there is a big community of expats living and best of all the embassies are also very near to this place call maadi.. and the security is very hard... if u say i can search for an appartment for u over here and then u can search out for a job by the way what kind of job are u looking for as my company is searching for business executives.. right now... may be i can help u with this as well.. get back to me.. if u wanna call... my number is 0020166635205.. wish u all the best and TC ... have a good day.. BYE..


Hey you, thanks for the speedy response! I want to live in Hurghada rather than Cairo, came to Cairo last June and didnt enjoy my time there. Hurghada seems a very chilled and relaxed area, lots of expats here too and safety isnt an issue really, its all very safe in Hurghada. 

I am looking for a job in Hurghada too, any office based/admin work really but am willing to work in a hotel reception or something until I find something more suitable. At the moment, I am an immigration office in England and also lecturer at the local university. I have also done customer service roles and sales so have a wide variety of skills. I am not willing or able to do any manual labour/cleaner type jobs though!

Thanks for saying you can help, I really appreciate any advice or help given.

Hope you have a nice day too!


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

<deleted message>

Thank you for your message, have sent you an email.

I can get a work permit when I am there, it will not be a problem for me.

Nasiya


----------

